# Espressivo No. 3 in B Minor



## n.piano21 (Sep 28, 2009)

My third Espressivo. I want to say music by speaking or is it speaking through music? You decide and let me know what you think, artistic thoughts, music thoughts, comments, compliments, criticizem, whatever you feel, please leave a comment. 
PS. I didn't get many responses from my second Espressivo, like before, comment if I you have any thoughts, Thank you.

Nick~Composer and Artist


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almost everything to 0:48 seems nonsense to me. Bla-bla-bla-chord-bla-bla-bla-chord(...)cadence. Same with all elaborations of this not-too-ingenious conception. To write bad theme (?) is bad enough, but to repeat it in diffrent, but again poor ways, och, d'Artagnan! <smells rose handkerchief with disgust>



> PS. I didn't get many responses from my second Espressivo, like before, comment if I you have any thoughts, Thank you.


It's standard here, most works get 2-3 responses... with luck. And usually they are from the same members which both present their works and comment other's.


----------

